
Former Army Green Beret Charged in Russian Espionage Conspiracy - everybodyknows
https://www.justice.gov/usao-edva/pr/former-army-green-beret-charged-russian-espionage-conspiracy
======
myrandomcomment
As a former member of the Army I consider his actions to be treason and if he
is proven to be guilty I would like to see him shot. It is a insult to all
those that served that it is not an option. If guilty this man has broken his
solemn vow as a member of the armed forces and betrayed the oath taken as an
officer and trashed his sacred duty as an officer - responsibility for his
fellow soldiers lives. I am expressing my very strong feelings on this subject
based on my own life experience and a rich history of family service back to
the revolution. This include family members on both sides during the civil war
and I have the same disposition to those that fought for the confederacy
(treason and firing squad). I have no doubt that others here will disagree.
May I suggest that a disagreement or a difference of opinion on this is a good
thing allowed in a free society and something for discussion and not a blind
down vote?

